# Opinions on this HB 2WD suspension lift kit?



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 1990 2WD standard cab Hardbody 4 cylinder, and just purchased some '04 Frontier 15 x 7 wheels, with 265/70/15 tires. Currently, there is no lift to the truck, as the suspension is all stock. In addition, I am told that this tire size translates to 29.5" of height. 

I'm looking for a medium between very good driveability, and a good quality lift kit that will not wear out the stock parts around it prematurely. Given the tire size, I'm thinking the lift should be minimum 2.5", and no more than 3", in order to maintain a decent drive, look, and most importantly, good clearance. Also, I'd prefer not to body lift, if I can avoid it. 

Here's the link I've been looking at:

https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/hardbody-suspension-package-p-74.html

What's the consensus on this kit, if any?

Given my preferences described above, the tire size, etc. Does this kit appear solid? I did check out Calmini, called them in fact, today. But, they said they've discontinued anything 4 cyclinder HB related. 

If there are other suggestions at the price of the kit posted, or less, please let me know, as any info is much appreciated - thanks in advance!


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

i was looking at that kit also. its the only kit i can find for the 2wd. i say go for it.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

lilfoo22 said:


> i was looking at that kit also. its the only kit i can find for the 2wd. i say go for it.


I assume it's the only kit you're finding that seems to have it all covered and doesn't need to be pieced together? Curious, what tire size will you be running? The other concern about this kit, is who makes it? The only name brand I see is plastered on the shocks. Other than that, I'm unsure of the origin of the rest. 

On the topic of the rear add-a-leaf, might the Calmini product below, provide a better ride, as well as an increased payload?

HD Add-a-Leaf


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

i was just thinking about it. dont think ill get it. from what ive read its a good quality kit. havent heard of any problems with it. the better ride thing im not sure. but i do know ive only found a couple add a leaf kits that were either 500 or 800 lb. increase payload. something around that if i remember correctly. 

if it was me. id go with the full kit. if i didnt like the rear set up you know theres others out there and you could sell the old one.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

lilfoo22 said:


> i was just thinking about it. dont think ill get it. from what ive read its a good quality kit. havent heard of any problems with it. the better ride thing im not sure. but i do know ive only found a couple add a leaf kits that were either 500 or 800 lb. increase payload. something around that if i remember correctly.
> 
> if it was me. id go with the full kit. if i didnt like the rear set up you know theres others out there and you could sell the old one.


Do you have another kit in mind, that you are considering? Also, I haven't read anything on this particular kit... any link, or forum that you could suggest to read reviews on this kit? I don't even know what to call it, other than the HB 2WD kit from 4x4parts.com lol. 

Probably, you're spot on, buying the kit complete, installing, and then determining if the rear feels up to par. 

Hey, thanks for the suggestions and input, much appreciated!


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

no i was just thinking about it. something different you know. i forget what forum i saw guys talking about the 2wd lift. but from what they said all was good and it was just pretty straight forward. maybe i can find it again.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

infamousnissan.com


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

My apologies for being nosey, LOL, but I'm curious as to why you would want such a huge lift on a 2wd?


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

is 3 huge? those are real nice to have out here in AZ.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe...I put my overall clearance up by over an inch with tires alone, are you ripping sh1t up in the desert?


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

im not. but i know friends who do with modest lifts with 2wd.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Fair enuf, post some pics of your progress.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

lilfoo22, thank you very much for the link. Looks like lots of good info there! 

GeoBMX4Life: I have a Frontier set of 15 x 7 wheels, wrapped in 265/70/15 rubber, so 3" is going to be necessary for clearance. Otherwise, 3" on stock wheels on a 2WD would indeed seem and appear a bit much! 

I'm not shooting for a wide gap, however I don't want to hit something hard, and run the fender straight down into the tire! 

In fact, I'm not totally convinced that a 3" suspension lift will be enough... might have to do a very small body lift as well. The 265/70/15 measures a bit over 29" in total height. So, I think and hope I'll be okay with just the suspension. 

Still looking to keep decent driveability and avoid the body lift if I can.

If there are other lift ideas, kit suggestions, or the like, for my 2WD stock rig, please don't be shy!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn...those some big tires...you know anything aboot body work, I've seen a few with the fenders cut, then flared with rubber flares, and just rounded back...both looked decent.


----------

